# Old Messageboards



## Wee Jas (Feb 7, 2002)

Are they ever coming back up?  We still need to transfer some of the old story  

Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 7, 2002)

This belongs over in Meta (where I think a similar thread already exists).

I'll move it over - but I think that Morrus is trying to figure out to make the boards/server nice and stable before re-opening the old ones for viewing.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 7, 2002)

The new boards still have a long way to go towards stabilization before the server can handle having the old forums. Just look around this forum and you'll see posts about how the server isn't doing well just running these forums. Trying to run the old ones too....

With luck, they'll be up eventually... but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Someguy (Feb 8, 2002)

Ferris bueller your my hero


And I don'tthink we can transper the old story hours...


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 13, 2016)

Arrise from the dead ancient thread, ARRISE!!!

(seriously, 14 years that's a record for me)

So erm... 

*dusts himself off*

I was doing some research on something and I found an old story hour (from about 2002) where another forum member said he sort of hoped I was going to resurrect my *other* story hour...

... I barely remember what that was!  Am I right in saying the old old threads are lost forever?  Or is there an archive somewhere?


----------



## Rune (Apr 13, 2016)

Ancalagon said:


> Arrise from the dead ancient thread, ARRISE!!!
> 
> (seriously, 14 years that's a record for me)
> 
> ...




I think your best bet is the Way Back time machine (or whatever it's called - I forget) and luck, I'm afraid.


----------

